# Previous theme of macosx.com forum was better



## 3mors (Oct 5, 2002)

The new them of the forum (blue tones) in my opinion is worse than the previous one.

It's hard to read the posts and all the avatars r made to be placed on a white background.

Isn't it?

PS: I know that I can set old-theme in my options ...

I'd like to know your opinion ...


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 5, 2002)

hmz you stupid idiots 
Don't be that negative all the time, of course everyone may have his own opinion, but guys pleaz relax and wait for the next theme 

AppleWatcher


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 5, 2002)

Haha the post count is BACK!

YEZ!

AppleWatcher


----------



## 3mors (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm not negative.
I'd like to know your own opinion.

I told you mine.

So admins will know our opinion when will create a new theme.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 5, 2002)

OK I like the Flash-thingie at the top of the site very much (use OmniWeb peoplez),
ok the site is kinda dark, but our signatures are moved which is a very, very good idea, i think.

So ok, the colors could be better, but I think there are more positive changes than negative ones... 

AppleWatcher


----------



## FrgMstr (Oct 5, 2002)

I think the new theme is much better, i also like the quick reply feature at the bottom of each page.


----------



## fryke (Oct 5, 2002)

Why don't you just switch to the old theme if you don't like the new one? I personally like the new one, although I actually hate the overhead of the Flash thingie. And sound? Please?

But I'll stay with this one to see my post count.


----------



## verlorenengel (Oct 5, 2002)

The new theme is heaps cooler.


----------



## Samuel (Oct 5, 2002)

What about leaving the "post text fields" in light brown? ...and black text... of course.
It'd be easier to read.
c'mon...give it a try !!


...I mean "this" field. (where you read now).


----------



## senne (Oct 5, 2002)

Only the look was better.... Some new stuff like the ability to type your reply immediatly is cool !

The blue isn't good cause some avatars are trasparant, and they have a white-pixel-border around them so it makes your avatar looks UGLY on a non-white background.


----------



## twister (Oct 5, 2002)

My opinons...
1) this reply box is typing light blue text on a white background. that's REALLY hard to read.

2) We need a lighter color behing the avaitors (can't spell) because lots of us have outlines that look like crap.

3) Other than that i kinda like the new look.  Especially this REPLY box being at the end. Nice.

Twister


----------



## gigi (Oct 5, 2002)

3mors, i agree with you


----------



## boi (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah, the flash menu with sound isn't too hot, but i enjoy the theme. now it fits in with the rest of the boards i browse ^_^.


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 5, 2002)

i think admin did a really good job with the site!
i like the colors, they are really easy to see (for me)
i LOVE the quick reply and the photo album
the sig moving to the lower right havd corner is cool
i don't really care about the menu at the top
and the  new buttons are easyer to understand
(what i would like as for the AIM icon to look like iChat )
and my Avatar blends with this theme really well


----------



## Ã¼bermacÂ®â¢ (Oct 5, 2002)

Oh please -- the admin didn't do anything with this site.  You can get skins for vbulliten everywhere.  You call downloading a shitty xp looking skin, and hitting "apply" work?  And the flash thing, man, anyone could do that.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 6, 2002)

Those of you who have a problem with the way your transparents avatars show up obviously don't know the joy of just making it square.


----------



## boi (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by übermac® _
> *Oh please -- the admin didn't do anything with this site.  You can get skins for vbulliten everywhere.  You call downloading a shitty xp looking skin, and hitting "apply" work?  And the flash thing, man, anyone could do that. *



who said he hand made the skin or the flash menu? no one said he did a lot of 'work' either. do you make it a point to be a jerk when y ou get on these boards? could you please lighten up and have some respect? what's the point in being negative all the time? do you feel ultra special or something? i guess i just don't understand someone who is consistently going around making negative comments. it seems much easier to be happy.

... end rant.


----------



## scruffy (Oct 6, 2002)

- The quick reply at the bottom is very cool, but could be improved by making the colours something other than godawful light blue on white.  The search fields are nice - light blue on black is easier to read.

- The light-ish blue on slightly darker blue comment fields are hard on the eyes.  This is the sort of thing that makes me just want to override all websites custom colours with my own prefs.  Just increasing the contrast between BG and FG would be good, e.g. almost-white pale blue against navy blue or something.

- flash menu with sound?  Geez, I'm glad Chimera doesn't render _that_ correctly...


----------



## scruffy (Oct 6, 2002)

OK, just did a little testing:

IE does all text fields light-blue-on-black.

iCab completely ignores these instructions, and uses the default black-on-white.

Chimera partially ignores these instructions, and makes the textarea fields light-blue-on-white, which is impossible to read.

Either of the first two behaviours is fine, it's just the last one that's dreadful.  However, I don't like being forced by some website to change browsers just to get text fields to be usable.

Ah, I see - flash has been removed.


----------

